# 2WW - Cyclogest (Pregnancy Test)



## Rroanna (Jun 30, 2004)

Hello

Please can you help.

I had my embryo replacement on 18 June this year (using a natural cycle) and been using Cyclogest to help my body along.  My first pregnancy test is due on 4 July and second on 7 July.  The questions I have are:  why take so long to do a pregnancy test, 2) is the pregnancy test (urine sample) used by the hospital more soffisticated than a regular clear blue or predictor pregnancy test?

Many thanks.

Rroanna


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Rroanna

I had ET on the same day as you but my clinic tests initially 12 days after ET (i.e. today)

I guess different clinics have different procedures.

What I do know is that urine test kits are a waste of time - I tried 4 in the last 2 days all were negative even this morning - and I got a positive this morning with the blood test. (HCG of 72 and over 25 is supposed to be +ve)

The nearest I got to a very very faint line was the clear blue pregnancy test - and even that was so faint it was virtually invisible. So I would say don't waste your money and try to hang on until the weekend if you can. 

Best of luck for a BFP!!
Wendyxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would suggest clearblue as well but to wait till atleast 13 days post ET.
Good Luck

Sarah


----------



## Rroanna (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi Wendy and Sarah

Thanks for your reply. 

I have asked my clinic and suggested that I hang on til Sunday. I just hate this waiting game. So far so good at this present moment - no bleeding but this does not mean that I am pregnant. This is terrible, one minute I have a positive attitude  the next negative . I guest this is because this is my fourth time. I just hope this time it works for me.

I will let you know both the results as soon as I find out.

Thanks again

Take care

Rroanna


----------

